# Lydia B's Awesome Cheese Straws



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

Since Bucky T has graced us with his presence and asked nicely, I am divulging my ultra secret family recipe complete with my own twists!

*Lydia B's Awesome Cheese Straws​*

1 Cup flour
2 Cups grated aged cheddar cheese*
1 Tbsp butter
1 Tsp (scant) Baking Powder
Dash Cayenne Pepper to taste
1/2 Cup Water (or as needed)

Mix the above ingredients with enough water to make a pastry dough that sticks together but is not too thin or stiff. Roll out like a pie crust using flour on the surface and rolling pin as needed. Cut into thin strips and then into straw shapes about 3 inches long. Place on ungreased baking sheets and bake at 350 degrees until light brown and puffy. When cooled the straws should be slightly crisp on the outside and soft inside.

*Notes:*
* Cheese - I like to use a mix of Tex Mex and grated extra old white cheddar. It gives a mixture of cheeses (cheddar, mozzarella, Monterey jack). You can use whatever you like.

The secret to getting the right texture is to roll them out to about 1/8" thick.

If they are not baking properly you can increase the temp up to 400 but I find 350 - 375 optimum.

I actually taste the raw dough to make sure I have just the right "bite" with the cayenne. You don't want it taking away from the cheese but just enough to know it is there!

Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh,   Thanks, LP!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks a bunch , LP.


I'll be singing this as I make them.

https://youtu.be/n4zRe_wvJw8


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Thanks a bunch , LP.
> 
> 
> I'll be singing this as I make them.
> ...


Bucky T, you are the only person I would sit through that entire song for, wondering what it had to do with making cheese straws!

But then I just smiled and laughed! 

Got any grapes?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 25, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Thanks a bunch , LP.
> 
> 
> I'll be singing this as I make them.
> ...




Hilarious!


----------

